# Which is better for IT Job Search: OZ or UK for the months: Nov 09, Dec09 & Jan10???



## INDIEGO (Oct 29, 2009)

*Which is better for IT Job Search: OZ or UK for the months: Nov 09, Dec09 & Jan10???*

Dear Forum Members,

At the outset I (being an Indian) apologise for intruding into this forum. The dilemma I have got my self into left me with no choice but to rely on the fora like this.

Background to my dilemma is this: I have got HSMP (Tier1 General) visa for UK (one year over already) and Australian GSM 175 visa (this I got only a couple of days when I was least expecting it).

I had worked in UK on my Tier1 visa from December 2008 till Febraury 2009 & April till July as Oracle ERP Applications Consultant. Since then I have been searching for jobs in UK but not succesful. I returned to India where I had to compromise on my indian pay package by more than 25%, yet I could not land in a job. By the way, I am Oracle Applications Consultant with over eight years of overall IT experience and six years of extensive Oracle ERP experience.

Meanwhile a personal misfortune struck me in the form of Flashfloods in South India in which my house got devastated. I had to help my family move to another city for a few months. I was preparing to return to UK by the third week of October when I still had a slim chance of trying my luck (though I am prepared to do the waiting game during the months Nov, Dec and Jan).

While all this was happening, I got a mail from the Australian DIAC Case Officer to send the PCC, which I completed on 21st of this month, only to find that my Australian Visa was granted on 27th.

My dilemma: Any how, I can not stay back in India since I was sitting jobless for four-five months, it is deemed a crime in India. Potential employers would not even touch your resume with a barge pole if you remain unemployed for more than a couple of months here. So the option of staying back in India is all but over. The choice before me: Travel either to UK or to Australia; Question: If there is a glimmer of hope (if at all it is there) then which is better option? On plus-side, I am used to the British way of life through my eight or nine month stay in UK. [As part of the Ashes series, I travelled in many cities in UK like Leeds, Bristol (for Cardiff test), Cardiff, Birmingham etc.]
I myself was working in Bradford then. I know the city of London in and out now. On the flip-side, the job market horrors of last winter (my first winter in UK) refuse to die. Though market is showing signs of a very modest recovery, it has not trickled down yet.

As I know nothing of the current job market in Australia for IT professionals, I would humbly request those of you who are in the know of the wintry months in UK and summer months leading to Christmas in Australia. Which of the two options is better? In either case, I am prepared (mentally and financially) to wait at least till the January-end 2010 for a job.

I thank you all in advance for bearing with this outsider to this forum and I conclude soliciting a few suggestions to wriggle out of the mess I created for my self.


----------



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

Any update on your status ?


----------



## attonyzhou (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure what decision you taken finally but I would say UK has more chances for a guy with IT background. I tried to appy HSMP years ago and failed. I also started to find job since then, i got many response from UK agency...


----------

